# Year in the Arghandab AO - AAR



## MikeL (19 Mar 2013)

This was originally posted on lightfighter.net by a US Army Infantry NCO

http://lightfighter.net/eve/forums/a/tpc/f/9046084761/m/69120968863/p/1



> MickFury's Arghandab Megaforce Multiple Faceshootings Muthaf**kin’ Year In Review
> 
> ATTENTION GETTER! Just like school taught me. See, I learned. This is how I reel you in with something short and cool, so you feel you have to read all the long drawn out stuff I spent writing in my downtime
> 
> ...


----------



## MikeL (19 Mar 2013)

> This is my review of the last year, what worked, what didn't, and how to fix some things. In it I will describe my individual, team, and element roles, my weapon systems aside from mounted crew served, equipment, thought process, mindset, and how I kept it honed throughout the year.
> 
> Keep in mind that I am tired, and that this sucks hardcore now, but was once the greatest job I ever could have asked for and I will never have the operational latitude I did during this fighting season ever again in the Army. I was in the right place at the right time with the right people, with the right mindset…For the most part, anyway. Some folks sold their souls to make rank and appease their bosses, and they shall have to live with these decisions. I can look at myself in the mirror and know I did right, as can most of my teammates.
> 
> ...


----------



## MikeL (19 Mar 2013)

> My favorite military definition is as follows:
> 
> "Communication is the flow or exchange of information between two elements, Sender and Receiver. When there is a break in Communication, Miscommunication occurs."
> 
> ...


----------



## MikeL (19 Mar 2013)

> LAYERED OFFENSE
> 
> I believe in the Layered Offense methodology of having a tiered weapon system process that MSG Howe advocates. A->B->C->D. In my case it typically went from Rifle->Shotgun->Grenades->Knife->Hands, with the idea of picking up a teammates weapon or an enemy's even though it would likely not be zeroed properly somewhere along the line. I haven't had the need to do this as no one's made it past my rifle in combat. That being said, distance plays a factor in this as well. You can't bring the rifle to bear when someone's grappling you.
> 
> ...


----------



## MikeL (19 Mar 2013)

> TERTIARY WEAPON SYSTEMS (C)
> 
> M67 Fragmentation Grenades:
> 
> ...


----------



## MikeL (19 Mar 2013)

> Things That Didn't Work:
> 
> 1) PMAG Ranger Plates:
> 
> ...


----------



## MikeL (19 Mar 2013)

> > Bro where you breaching abandoned compounds? Or breaching them for the ANA. Any time we tried to even go into the court yard of a compound with a family in it, we almost got shot by the ANA and AUP. All i would try to do is sweep with a Vallon for those guys so they wouldn't step on a PMN mine, but they didn't care. So much for trying to get my guys out of the open as well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MikeL (19 Mar 2013)

> PLANNING
> 
> Planning and rehearsals are the most important aspect of an operation. They are also some of the most overlooked and underutilized, especially in the GPF's. Over the years I have served I have seen an increasing trend of Leaders unable to properly plan - both O's and NCO's, but mostly NCO's. I'm not sure where the disconnect is exactly: I believe it is coming from multiple fronts. A top down organization in lieu of a bottom up one, not allowing Small Unit Leaders to form their own plans and missions in both training and combat, an institution expecting things to be resolved immediately to the exclusion of all else are factors I have seen negatively affect this. I am also not sure exactly how to fix this. I feel we should empower Small Unit Leaders, but don't know how to go about doing this as they are increasingly marginalized or sidelined by superiors - many of whom are no longer active in being guys on the ground and have lost that frame of reference.
> 
> ...


----------



## MikeL (19 Mar 2013)

> GENERAL PURPOSE WORK
> 
> Sometimes you just want to look like everyone else. I had no problem with this and did it even during fighting season. In certain mission sets it just made sense and was the only way of going about business. What I wore depended on what we were doing, what role I was filling, where, when, and with whom.
> 
> ...


----------



## MikeL (19 Mar 2013)

> KDH PC:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MikeL (19 Mar 2013)

> PMAG's:
> 
> I work with a reduced combat load of 4 x PMAG's loaded to 28 rounds per. I only shoot at what I can see and know I can hit. My watchword was surgical precision. Let's say it takes seven bullets for me to bring someone down. That is 4 tango's down per magazine for a grand total of 16. Only one element around here supposedly went up against 16 hard pipeswingers, and I strongly believe that number was greatly exaggerated – plus I know I'm not going to be the only one putting in work to kill motherfuckers. I had 3 x loaded with M855A1 (I ran out of MK 262 MOD 1 early on) and one loaded with M995 due to a specific threat in my AO and having needed to engage armored threats previously. No, I will not go into details on an open forum. The PMAG to the rearmost sans Ranger Plate held the AP awesome sauce. PMAG's are reliable, consistently – period. I have never had a magazine-related malfunction with a PMAG in either training or combat. They flat out work and are the only magazines I currently use.
> 
> ...


----------



## MikeL (19 Mar 2013)

> Suggested Best Practices
> 
> OCCUPY: COMPOUND
> 
> ...


----------



## MikeL (19 Mar 2013)

> All allowed for traversing within sectors of fire without being a safety violation for fellow shooters on line with and next to you. With High Visibility, you can directly signal AWT's - our VS-17 Panel was weighted down and next to the firing line, with our internal FREQ spray painted on so pilots could drop down and talk direct. The enemy really don't like helicopters, as they are fast, mobile, can see things from their particular perspective, and will lay waste. AWT's are nothing short of tremendous murdering inventions - Da Vinci would be proud. For all the fools we merc'd during this mission, AWT's waxed even more. Kiowas are like angry little hornets stinging to death anything that crosses their path. They are an incredible asset and Force Multiplier, and we can't thank them enough. The only time you can have too much CAS is when you're buying drinks for them at the bar...or when you're trying to jerk off on a rooftop. Wait, what?
> 
> Here is a case of manipulating your battlespace. This was in the tower, which was the highest point within the compound and offered the best line of sight to several GRG's we were being engaged from.
> 
> ...


----------



## MikeL (19 Mar 2013)

> Also dudes, don't sell yourself or your deployment short. As satisfying as it is dropping the hammer on a bad guy, it ain't doing much in the grand scheme of things. Odds are you folks did much more to positively affect change to the people, their way of life, and the kids than we did. In the end, that's ultimately what is going to matter - the future is going to be that one kid who grows up and remembers some small act of grace from a Soldier and strives to do right for their people and their country.
> 
> Like I said before, a lot of this is just luck of the draw. Whenever I think about how many different paths my life could have taken, I am continually surprised at how the smallest decisions have the biggest influence. When I first came to this Unit I was asked by S1 where I wanted to go. I am incredulous that if I answered differently (and it was a spur of the moment decision) - my experience would have been waaaaay different...





> Below is an Operational Needs Statement I wrote for a Lightweight Designated Marksman Rifle (LWDMR) to replace the M14 EBR based on personal experience as well as anecdotal / experiential input from others. Not only is it important to learn from lessons, but it is important to be proactive and put forth the effort to change things for the better.
> 
> It looks like it is all but hopeless of getting this approved within my Unit, but hopefully some Gunslingers here can use it as a basis to positively effect change within their organization and start a trend towards better solutions for the mission at hand in lieu of being saddled with sub-par interim band-aids.
> 
> ...


----------



## MikeL (19 Mar 2013)

One of the replies by another person on the forum



> Thanks for an excellent post MickFury. This should be required reading for anyone moving into that AO. You have a lot of damn good TTP's in here and it sounds like your unit was a damn good place to be. If you are where I think you are, I've got to watch a few of your larger engagements from the other side of the river. I think you hit all the technical things pretty in depth, but here are some of my thoughts, coming from a former PL in the nearby area.
> 
> Communications and support - Layering of operational support was a terrible hurdle I spent a fighting season trying unsuccessfully to overcome. The CO TOC would stick the biggest retard there, (And not just the RTO, the officer type fell into this category as well) and it destroyed our ability to employ fires, conduct MEDEVACs, maintain big picture SA, work with aircraft, and get any information from the S2. I was unable to fix this one personally, but having battle captains push enablers directly to comms with the ground force commander and keep their hands off the situation would have boosted their effectiveness immensely. Putting the right guy in the CO COIST position can pay out big dividends and enable effective targeting... while putting the wrong guy can force a platoon to do nothing but conduct movement to contact "presence patrol" missions for months straight trying to develop the S2 picture internally.
> 
> ...


----------



## MikeL (19 Mar 2013)

> I'm glad this is helping people, and especially some sections being applicable to our Brothers In Blue as well.
> 
> Mac,
> 
> ...


----------



## MikeL (19 Mar 2013)

> Reference the book idea, I think it has merit but should be a compilation effort from several individuals focusing on the ARV so as to better present the puzzle with more pieces.
> 
> If anyone has interest in contributing to something like that, drop me a line please.
> 
> ...


----------



## MikeL (19 Mar 2013)

> Doggies fare worst with machine gun fire, explosions, and a lot of yelling and moving. Look at it from their perspective. They are going for a walk with their most favorite person in the whole wide world and a bunch of his friends, where later he'll see if he can find anything and get a treat. BOOM. Everything changes and their world turns upside down. He is surrounded by chaos and confusion - loud noises startle him, everyone is adding to the verbal din, he may experience overpressure, dudes are running around - in short, his once stable world has gone scattershot erratic and he is scared. You, his Handler, need to be that one thing he can always depend on - his bedrock, his stability, his two-legged compadre that he can turn to and be reassured that everything is going to be okay. Never waver in this duty, as the alternative can be an utter and irrevocable breach of trust between the two. Put aside whatever qualms, concerns, and fears you have (and they will be valid ones) and place your Canine's needs above your own. This was never a problem with handlers I worked with - their bond to their doggie and his well-being ensured this happened every single time without needing to be told. It was heroic to watch.
> 
> Being shot at sucks, especially when it's 37mm grenades, RPG's, and 82mm Recoilless Rifles. As a shooter, I recommend you dudes to volunteer to work the pits at a shooting range pulling targets at the 100m, 200m, and 300m lines. You will be protected by the berm, but able to experience in training what being shot at sounds like. If you can bring your dogs, even better. You'll be able to understand and differentiate between whizzes (airballs that aren't that much cause for consternation) and cracks (close calls where someone has you dialed in and is putting rounds on target). I ensured all our guys did this prior to deployment, and it helped. On the Canine side of the house, stress innoculation / gunfire adaptation training shouldn't be limited to just the handler shooting with just his K9 with him - team-based movement drills and courses of fire are needed so the doggies can see and get used to multiple people maneuvering, verbalizing, and shooting. Arty sims are also a good thing to incorporate into training for them to get used to boom boom. Experience these things in training so you are better prepared for combat, this will serve to speed up the Observe and Orient phases in your OODA Loop.
> 
> ...


----------



## MikeL (19 Mar 2013)

> EOD INTEGRATION
> 
> EOD. They can blow shit up with the surgical application of explosives, they can render safe Improvised Explosive Devices (IED's), and they have robots. Seriously, how awesome is that? These folks have all the trappings of an epic 80's era cartoon show. Okay, well, the robots aren't that cool but still - they're f'n robots. I love working with EOD. They are some seriously smart muchachos, take their craft and professionj very seriously, and are the last of the true technicians. The fact that they are hilarious, have dark senses of humor, and rock badass mustaches only enhances their standing with me. So, how do we best integrate them?
> 
> ...


----------



## MikeL (19 Mar 2013)

> You bring up an excellent point. As always, situation will dictate the tactics and we are all victims of our own frame of reference. What works in the Arghandab may not work in Helmand.
> 
> The reason why we worked like we did were due to the following:
> 
> ...





> AWT Integration
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MikeL (19 Mar 2013)

> "Michael Knight, this is Airwolf. Good job with the VS-17 Panel with the FREQ. We are 2 x Kiowa's with M3P .50 cals with xxx rounds and xx Hydra 70 rockets, and 1 x Apache with 30mm M320 with xxx rounds, xx Hydra 70 rockets, and xx Hellfires - we have approximately xx minutes on station."
> 
> "Rock on, let's lighten that load. You are cleared hot for everything but the hellfires, need to talk to The Man Upstairs for approval for those. We are in a compound, GRG #XXX, Grid XX XXXX XXXX marked with VS-17, sister element in GRG #XXX 600 meters away at azimuth XXX at grid location XX XXXX XXXX, marked same."
> 
> ...





> It's reassuring to hear from knowledgeable folks in their respective fields that I'm not off base. The last thing I want to do is pout out bad intel for Joe. I owe my existing knowledge to the Soldiers/Airmen serving in these positions that taught me their jobs, requirements, what to look for and how to best integrate them for their mission. We were a joint-level success due to teamwork and lack of ego on both sides of the sense - it's nice to have this validated.
> 
> EODDoogie,
> 
> ...


----------



## MikeL (19 Mar 2013)

> MickFury's MCLMM Files, VOL II
> 
> Tripwire Booby Trap Detection: Covert Clearing Skillsets & Strategies
> 
> ...


----------



## MikeL (19 Mar 2013)

reply by another poster



> Mick,
> 
> Awesome reply brother! i appreciate your time and the consideration. I can make your dreamteam a reality for these guys, and just your idea of what "could have been" gives me the foundation to run with that idea and make it even better.
> 
> ...


----------



## MikeL (19 Mar 2013)

> Good deal, Brother. Rock on...
> 
> I sent out the official notes to the company, and I may edit this later but here is the inebriated review of M72 LAW Force Modernization from last night. All in good fun, I'm a lightweight now.
> 
> ...


----------



## MikeL (19 Mar 2013)

> LESSONS LEARNED - COUNTER SNIPER
> 
> We heard bits and pieces about snipers in the AO, but nothing remotely concrete until a sister element came under precision direct fire in a tower. The round impacted directly into ballistic-rated glass right in front of his face. It was only one round, and it would have caved his face in otherwise.
> 
> ...


----------



## MikeL (19 Mar 2013)

reply by another poster


> Bigred,
> 
> Not sure were micks TTP originated, but at least one of the senior NCOs in the BN was with me when we had some grenade issues after a IED strike. We never completely worked it out, due to handling casualties. But, the soldiers grenade contributed to his injuries. I evaced him and reviewed all his injuries up until we loaded him on the A/C. We relooked how we carried grenades after that.
> 
> The original TTP came from a hand out I got at LRS Leader. I have to see if I can find it, but it was something about B-52 or something. It was a collection of TTPs from LRRPs in Vietnam. It used basicly masking tape to hold the spoon. It would retain the spoon if the pin dislodged, but you could break it as you preped it to throw easily. You did need to check it between missions thoug.




Mick


> I learned the taping from a former Section Sergeant who was in Mogadishu and OIF 1. I think he got it from some of the folks he worked with.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MikeL (19 Mar 2013)

> ACCURIZING THE M4
> 
> "On the battlefield - you can be marksmen, or you can be targets." - (Then) COL McChrystal
> 
> ...


----------



## MikeL (19 Mar 2013)

> This is a re-post of a topic I initially did in the Primary Weapons forum, but I am adding it here as well as it dovetails into the procurement / approval process.
> 
> -----------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


----------



## MikeL (19 Mar 2013)

> MCLMM TACSOP
> 
> This started out in Iraq but fell by the wayside, but now that I have time I'm reviving this bitch.
> 
> ...


----------



## MikeL (19 Mar 2013)

> Thanks for the kind words, dudes - I appreciate it.
> 
> Also thanks to those who passed on their experiences - it adds a ton to the conversations and we're all better off for it.
> 
> ...


----------



## MikeL (19 Mar 2013)

reply by another poster


> I know of one positive instance prior to a few days ago that a frag sympathetically detonated, but the instance was in very close contact to a large IED. At that point though the frags going off were nothing that would have prevented the outcome to the guy carrying them. Frags are a relatively heavy cased item for what they are and the explosives inside so the threat of sympathetic detonation should be fairly low. I say should because in the explosives world speaking in absolutes can be embarrassing.
> 
> Now as for positioning on the body, high or low. As you sit in the truck or stand, think of where the detonation of an IED is going to be and then think of the size of said IED. The distance from your waist to your chest is what? About a foot? Foot and a half? When you have an IED big enough, with a strong enough blast wave to sympathetically detonate a frag at the distance of 4 to 5 five feet from it, does that distance from your chest to belt line really matter in the long run? As in, the initially IED explosion is going to kill you so dead that the frags going off are going to be akin to a fart in a tornado.
> 
> ...





> Okay, I'm back at it.
> 
> The Role Of The Grenadier
> 
> ...


----------



## MikeL (19 Mar 2013)

> Helmet Cameras
> 
> It was too hot to have a beard this day.
> http://sphotos-a.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-snc6/207478_10100210429948808_1110578481_n.jpg
> ...


----------



## MikeL (19 Mar 2013)

> Doctrinal References:
> 
> FM 3-21.8, Chapter 6
> 
> ...


----------



## MikeL (19 Mar 2013)

> MCLMM SOP:
> 
> PROTECTION:
> Bubble Wrap was the best cushion that we found and could source. Bonus points for giving it to Afghan kids after use, they liked that crap even better than kalams. You need to cushion crushables such as magazines, but not to such an extent that it becomes laborious to extract them. Bubble wrap fulfilled these requirements without taking up too much space and you can cut it up with a blade easily.
> ...


----------



## MikeL (19 Mar 2013)

reply by another poster


> wow! the picture of the body bag with loose stripper clips as speedball is completely unacceptable from every perspective. even if it was another batt tasked with your resupply no excusses. I thought it common knowledge that speedball is to be preloaded mags, isn't that the point? never had to be resupplied from a different battalion for speedball but our sister companies always did shit right. also if it was rotory wing resupply we would put mags in 32rnd mk19 cans to ensure they were clean and functional when dropped off to us or other companies



Mick


> Good gouge with the ammo cans. as far as speedballs being common knowledge to have preloaded mags - Only for those with common sense, Brother. I almost got kicked off an M4 Range because I was arguing with an E7 who wanted me to retain mags during combat reloads because "You'll need those mags when the birds drop a speedball off of sandbags filled with loose rounds" and I laughed in his face incredulously.
> 
> Reference that Cav Unit, that element was tactically all kinds of fucked up with the perfect storm of weak Squadron level leadership, poor small Unit leadership, and Joe's with an inflated sense of ego due to articles published about their exploits with a deficit of technical and tactical knowledge.
> 
> ...



reply by another poster


> Mick-
> More good info that doesn't always get taught except when you need it.
> 
> Many years ago at Ft Campbell we were conducting a brigade FTX. Think JRTC with A10's and everything. Anyway, a few days in we require a resupply so being the great air assault company we were decided that we would do a airdrop of food and water. The supply guys took duffle bags full of MREs and the old 5qt clear water bladders and some 5 gallon cans and loaded them on the bird. Our goofy Xo thought he would run out to meet them. As the bird hovered and said XO ran under it he looked up at several bags falling. He quickly dove out of the way and most of the water exploded on impact and some of the MREs. No aerial resupply after that. I saw the info on padding the speedballs Mick did you say that you padded the water as well or how did you mitigate losing it?



Mick


> Thanks for sharing that story, Brother. It's fitting that I learned of this from an old Soldier of the 101st. It is always interesting to see even the doctrinal things being forgotten.
> 
> Roger, water was padded as well. We used 2-4x the amount of cushioning for water due to the potential for it to burst. One of our guys floated the idea of packaging them up in life preservers that could be inflated inside a bag to assist in this, but we couldn't source any to T&E this concept. Birds flew pretty low when kicking out bags.
> 
> ...




reply by another poster


> Another idea I've heard is a loaded ruck sack with a Locking beaner with two turns of green line slows it down enough to be a controlled descent. Same can be done with Aviators kit bags or duffle bags. If you could get to a rappel tower, try different bags and weights to see what works. Also try turns on beaners to see how much you need for what weight to control the descent.
> 
> That way the crew chief wouldn't need any special equipment (fast rope arm), just clip in one end inside the A/C, throw the rope with some weight on the end, and then throw the bags down, something to think about.



reply by another poster


> my second deployment we were almost entirely supplied by air (both rotory and fixed) when water droped from c-130 some of the water would pop but that's just the nature of the beast of being supplied by air as the supplies were properly packaged.
> 
> Now this last deployment just south of the arghandab river (fob pasab) we took over from a platoon whose 762 M240 ammo in the vehicles wasn't prepped. I mean still in bandoliers and cardboard. And the no shit were rolling only 800 rounds for a 240 truck. Only 500 for one of they're 50 cal trucks. we took over some TPE mk 48's from them that had no rear sights and a 50 cal missing retaining pins for the feed side assembly. I mean I was completely BLOW AWAY! they were a 10th mountain infantry platoon.
> 
> ...


----------



## MikeL (19 Mar 2013)

reply by another poster


> Thanks Mick.
> 
> My issue is things like this are talked about in some school settings but rarely executed in training before needing it for real(in convertional side units). My example was at home station but could easily be used during a JRTC rotation for instance. I have been on rotation where a ground resupply gets hit and then the good guys are without for who knows how long. If a AV unit is at the training center then why can't it be used? Even as a platoon training event at home. Instead of carrying chow to training coordinate with the AV unit on post if they are flying the same day, have your guys practice rigging bags, move to training and incorporate resupply. This goes with the other threads of training during lean times and as things wind down.



reply by another poster


> The LRS Leader Course used to teach a variation of this, not sure if they still do. You clipped the green 120's into the ceiling and floor of the UH-60 and kicked rucks out the door. They were "belayed/slowed down by someone in the A/C and then the teams would FAST Rope either before or after the rucks, I don't remember which any more. The same method could also be used for resupply.
> 
> An alternate way of doing your speed balls we used at some point was based on A-22 Cargo bags, NSN- 1670-00-587-3421. Min load for sling ops was 500 lbs, max 2,200. Each company had a few and you could build slightly oversized. I don't have any notes on it now, but you could do many differant things with them. Much more efficent then kicking shit out the side of the A/C and watching them poop all over the ground.Also quicker than any of the lowering line options. But they were best for platoon are larger resupplies and left you with materials needing to be back hauled after the TIC. Keep them configured in the rear/trains and the A/C could pick up one - X based on your resupply needs.
> 
> ...


----------



## Infanteer (19 Mar 2013)

You could have just posted the link....


----------



## MikeL (19 Mar 2013)

Not everyone has an account for the Light Fighter forum which would be required, as you can't view it as a guest.  I thought this way might be an easier way of spreading the info. If the mass posting is a no go I have no issues with my posts being deleted and members of this forum can sign up on Light Fighter to view the thread.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (19 Mar 2013)




----------



## cupper (20 Mar 2013)

Dickens was never so informative or entertaining. ;D

I like doggies!  :nod:


----------



## Journeyman (20 Mar 2013)

Well, you certainly did rock those MilPoints today.  Two days in a row, and you get a corsage.   :nod:



Oh, and I signed up for Lightfighter without problem a couple of years ago.  If there are people here who needed these two pages worth, they should sign up too; it's free.


----------

